# Funny and Slightly offensive



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 23, 2015)

Warning: Don't read this if you are easily offended about anything to do with your style of photography or the way you view or feel about photography.




> *The Real Meanings of Common Photographic Words and Expressions*
> 
> by Andy Hutchinson
> 
> ...



I found this very funny and worth sharing. A lot of these "definitions" while obviously not meant to be taken seriously were clever and some of them were even quite accurate!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2015)

hah ha! I  got some laughs out of that, even with the Bri' ish English. But I had one question-*what is PND*, in the definition of pro?

"*pro*: Stay-at-home mum who bought an entry-level DSLR to stave off the boredom and keep the PND at bay and now charges $300 to photograph pregnant ladies and family pets using only kit lenses (see above)."


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it's about Post-Natal Depression. Thats what makes the most sense anyways.

My first thought was Post-Nasal Drip


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2015)

Um........ where can I get a drone with a camera for $500?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 23, 2015)

Lmao maybe Australian dollars are worth 2x the US Dollar..


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2015)

Man ... I have some great tips for my next photo outing.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Lmao maybe Australian dollars are worth 2x the US Dollar..



Even at that, it means I still paid 2x too much.


----------



## TammyCampbell (Mar 23, 2015)

That's priceless!!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 23, 2015)

My favorite was the "secret spot".


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 23, 2015)

I love this one.Funny stuff.
*boudoir*: Slightly over-weight ladies wearing bra and knickers, posing awkwardly on brass bedsteads. Requires soft lighting, heavy vignetting and massive post-processing to eliminate all traces of humanity from the subject. The end results are usually about as erotic as a colonoscopy.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 23, 2015)

These were all pretty funny! Thanks for sharing.

I'm not sure about PND, "PPD" is the medical term for "postpartum depression", I've never heard it referred to as anything else. "Natal" is "baby" so if it's "post natal depression" then I guess the baby is depressed? Lol 



> na·tal1
> ˈnādl/
> _adjective_
> 
> ...


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha!  I enjoyed that!  

Any chance of a link to the original blog post?


----------

